# Canon File Names



## lennon33x (Jun 12, 2015)

So here's the predicament. I'm shooting with a 5Dc and a 6D for weddings. The 6D is a newer camera for me. I want my file names not to overlap during import into Lightroom (i.e. the 5Dc shoots IMG_0001 and the 6D shoots IMG_0001). How do I change the settings in the cameras so that they won't overlap when I format the cards? Or does LR recognize that they aren't the same image?


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 12, 2015)

1)  Make sure you have Canon "EOS Utility" installed on the computer.
2)  Connect the camera via the USB cable.
3)  If EOS Utility doesn't automatically launch, then launch it now.
4)  Pick "Camera settings/Remote shooting" (this launches a new window)
5)  At the bottom of the new window, click "Preferences..."
6)  There's a selection list at the top of the preferences window... pick it and select "File Name"
7)  In THIS screen you can customize the file naming convention (e.g. camera name + image number, etc.) so that there's no possibility that the two different cameras could end up with the same name.


----------



## lennon33x (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm importing in Lightroom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 12, 2015)

You don't have to use EOS Utility to do the import -- use Lightroom.  But you can set "custom" file naming conventions by using EOS Utility that aren't available via the in-camera menus.


----------

